# A31 Nissan Cefiro



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi to all! I'm from the Philippines and I just wanted to post pics of my A31 Cefiro.

http://www.pbase.com/image/6783690 

The engine is still stock (RB24S) with minor mods. My future plan is to swap in an RB20DET or maybe an RB26DETT, if ever I find one.

Also visit our local Nissan forum

http://www.nissanbayan.com 

More power to all!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

thats sweet. its rwd i would assume right?


----------



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Yo MC0029, yup it's RWD.

BTW, the exterior is JDM, although in our country, we didn't get the JDM engine which was the RB20DET.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

There is one selling on ebay at the mo. I dont know how much but i looked at it yesterday. You should check it out. Its the RB26DETT.


----------



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *There is one selling on ebay at the mo. I dont know how much but i looked at it yesterday. You should check it out. Its the RB26DETT. *


Thanks for the info dude


----------



## J.Boy (Jul 9, 2008)

your car looks good.. i am from trinidad and looking to get myself one.. looking to upgrade as soon as possible to so i also share ur dreams


----------

